# BMX Laden in Düsseldorf?



## chuffer (27. Juli 2005)

Gibt es ein BMX Laden in D-dorf oder irgendwo in der nähe? 

Ich brauche drigend (heute/morgen) einen 17er Freilauf....


----------



## der Digge (27. Juli 2005)

kriegste au in jedem normalen Radladen der halbwegs gut sortiert is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UrbanJumper (27. Juli 2005)

gehtse nach Kölle in janoschsbmxshop


----------



## Lokomotive (22. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, 

ich suche dringend bis Weihnachten noch einen Schwalbe Moe Joe 20" 1.85 in Düsseldorf oder Umgebung. Köln wäre auch OK.


----------

